# Larry Glick



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I've just heard that Larry Glick, Boston's WBZ late night radio host and friend who kept us alert during those long late night shifts, has died. Glick, in his 80's, passed away in Florida from complications after heart surgery. 
Radio was not the same since he left the Boston scene and I venture to say it won't get any better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn...another icon of my childhood gone.

RIP, sir.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Rest in peace my friend.

From WBZ;








Larry Glick (WBZ-AM)

Posted: Friday, 27 March 2009 6:16AM

WBZ legend Larry Glick dies

M.L.

Boston (WBZ Newsroom) -- A Boston radio legend has died.

Longtime WBZ radio host Larry Glick died Thursday night in Florida after undergoing 10 hours of open heart surgery. He was 87.

Glick graced WBZ's airwaves for 20 years, building up a faithful group of fans known as "Glicknics."

Here's a sampling of Larry's humor:
WBZ NEWSRADIO 1030 - WBZ legend Larry Glick dies

Larry and WBZ-TV's Jack Williams had been close friends since 1975. Jack made frequent appearances on Larry's talk show on WBZ.










Larry retired to Florida, where he most recently worked as a greeter at Legal Sea Foods in Boca Raton.

Glick leaves his wife Lisa and a daughter Tali, both in Forida, and a daughter, Nannette in the Boston area.

WBZ alum Tom Bergeron spoke with WBZ's Steve LeVeille about their memories of Larry:

WBZ NEWSRADIO 1030 - WBZ legend Larry Glick dies


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Glick graced WBZ's airwaves for 20 years


Am I losing my mind, or wasn't he there a LOT longer than 20 years?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He was on WMEX before he went to WBZ where he spent 20 years.

I talked to him a couple of weeks ago and he said he felt fine,we have
kept in contact at least once or twice a month since he moved to FL.
You could not ask for a better friend than Larry.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP Mr. Glick. Lot's of happy memories from listening to his shows.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Damn...another icon of my childhood gone.
> 
> RIP, sir.


Same here. I used to listen to him when I was working a security job while waiting to get on the job back there. One of his famous schticks was as the Godfather:

"A favor's a favor, what is your favor?"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Damn...another icon of my childhood gone.
> RIP, sir.


 :dito: 
One of my first jobs out of HS was delivering meat to Chinese restaurants in Chinatown & metro-west during the overnight.
Used to have Larry on while I traveled the Pike...
A greeter at a Legal Seafood... Man did he pick the right retirement job to match his personality... RIP LG!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

YouTube - WBZ promo Glick and Maynard


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Didn't he have a show similar to jepoardy on the radio. Three or four people would call in an answer questions. I remember listing to this show once a week early in the morning. 
He kept me company many a long night on patrol.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

I had the pleasure of flying with him in the Civil Air Patrol. He was always a gentleman. RIP Larry.
Does any one know what ever happened to his producer Ken "Muck" Meyer?

What really is too bad is that he is among the last of a dying breed - clean, family humor. He made it big in the business without having to resort to low class, vulgarities like almost all the radio shows do today. Our parents would never have had to worry about what we might hear on his show. He is proof that a classy guy can make it!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

RIP, from a first time caller, long time listener.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

RIP Larry

Local homegrown radio is on life support, Look what they did to Steve LeVeille.

Had to fight like hell to bring him back. 

Most of WBZ's Saturday night line up is paid programming. I think a lot of it has to do with CBS "Megacorporation" in general making cuts to radio and focusing more on TV, etc.

Dan Rea however is awesome. Great program. I don't watch much TV. Mostly I listen to the radio and go on the computer in place of TV.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Radio host beamed smiles to loyal Glicknicks








*By Joe Fitzgerald
*Saturday, March 28, 2009

When word arrived that Larry Glick had died, it triggered momentary sadness, quickly followed by memories that filled the rest of the day with smiles.
He would have liked that.
Indeed, like the late, great Norm Nathan, another overnight radio legend at WBZ whose goal was "to leave the world a little bit sillier," Commander Glick, the founder of Glick University, loved to make his listeners laugh.
"Is that you, Larry?"
"Let me check. By jove, yes, it is!"
OK, if you weren't a Glicknick, which is how members of his vast audience identified themselves, that won't mean anything to you.
You may even be like a few colleagues here who, as this column was being prepared, assumed the deceased was the Jiminy Glick of "The Martin Short Show." When told, no, it was Larry who died, their blank expressions asked, "Who?"
Fair enough. He was, after all, 87 when he succumbed yesterday after open heart surgery in Florida, almost 17 years after saying goodbye to this city whose nighttime airwaves he ruled with warmth and humor for a quarter century.
He was one of our own, reared on Blue Hill Avenue, though he claimed Egleston Square as his home, and it was impossible not to laugh with him even if he made you his unwitting target.
Everyone knew he was a professional hypnotist, so one night, early in our friendship, upon hearing this writer hated to fly, he had listeners from 38 states and parts of Canada hanging onto every word as he offered a helpful tip.
"The moment you feel any turbulence," he soothingly suggested, "just lean forward as far as you can, and grab your ankles."
"Then what?" he was asked.
"Then kiss your tushy goodbye!" he replied, erupting in uproarious laughter.
That was Larry Glick, an absolute delight, night after night, becoming such a part of us that his death feels deeply personal.
It might have been Louis Prima singing "Lazy Mary" at 3 in the morning; maybe it was a conversation with the Champagne Lady, or cabbie Charlie DiGiovanni, Harry the gas hauler, or a dowser from Vermont, or a cop from Dedham, or a pilot from Norwood; maybe it was German marching music, or Bennie Drohan crooning "Southie Is My Hometown."
Whatever it happened to be, it was radio at its best.

So, condolences to fellow Glicknicks.
Goodbye, good friend, and God bless.

Glick:

+ Larry Glick, 87, radio legend, dies 


(3) Comments | Post / Read Comments

Radio host beamed smiles to loyal Glicknicks - BostonHerald.com


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

YouTube - WBZ promo Glick and Maynard

http://www.staffannouncer.com/larryglick.htm

I remember listening to Jerry Williams, then one day Jerry Williams went away and this guy named Howie Carr appeared. Howie is not a bad guy I just don't like his style. I'd rather listen to Jay Severin. Who I hope is back this week from vacation (if it is a vacation he has been fighting with Imus off the air). I can't stand Michael Graham any longer.

Glen Beck is a lot like Jerry Williams in a way.

My mom faithfully listened to Jerry Williams even when they dumped him on a Sunday show.

I listened to Norm Nathan (RIP) and the dumb birthday game I think it was called. I also listened to Bob Raleigh's last show.

I remember Paul Sullivan (RIP) and Steve Lavallee filling the slots until a replacement for Norm Nathan was found. I remember listening to David Brudnoy's final show and Paul Sullivan's final show. Radio is not going anywhere. IMHO radio will be the last form of media to go. Its only a matter of time when the TV Networks no longer need to broadcast an over the air signal. You will still have TV news just a huge cut in support staff.

I never head Larry Glick on the air he is slightly before my time. I now know why my Grandfather always calls me Lorenzo! Hey Lorenzo!

WBZ is one of the few markets to have live local overnight hosts still. Thank goodness for that. I learn little things about the world. Like the Maine Diner from listening to overnight radio. Radio Talk Shows can give you little bits of perspective on a topic that you would never think of.


----------

